# Altes AMD Mainboard mit Socket A



## Bueb1975 (13. Oktober 2004)

Ich habe ein großes Problem

Ich habe ein Neues/Altes Mainboard bekommen das für Socket A Ausgelegt ist, für AMD Prozessoren und jetzt suche ich einen günstigen Adapter dafür ......
Wer kann mir helfen oder wer hat zufällig eine AMD mit über 1 Ghz zuhause der passen könnte. Bitte um Hilfe ......

Mein MAiboard ist ein GA-7VX 

LG schon Im voraus Bueb1975


----------

